# Breed or not



## codie shell (Jul 5, 2016)

I just bought a pygmy goat herd there 7 does n 1 buck does have been with buck since March 

1-2 pic doe lola turned 1 in jan 
3-4 pic Lucy turned 1 in jan
5 socks she kidded in jan n is 2 years old
6 boots she kidded in jan n is 2 years old
7 Carmel she kidded in jan n turned 2 in June
8 baby she kidded in jan n is 4 years old
9 brownie she kidded in jan n is 2 years old


----------



## codie shell (Jul 5, 2016)

Best pic I could get some are not friendly


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2016)

The best way to tell if they are bred is to look for udder development. 2nd fresheners will develop udders sooner than first timers. First timers should by this point have some growth.

These goats look like Nigerian dwarf mixes not pygmys.

Pygmys do not usually have these colors... but I am not familiar with pygmys... but I am familiar with dwarfs.
@frustratedearthmother - you know pygmys... what do you think?

The goats all look very nice.

I am a little puzzled though... a bunch of these goats kidded in January? And were rebred in March? 
That is too soon and doesn't give the doe enough of a break to rebuild their reserves. A back to back breeding is ok once in awhile with a well conditioned doe but should not be a typical practice.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 5, 2016)

Cute goats, questionable as pure pygmy goats...  My response is going to be 'educational' in nature. 

Pic 1,2 - Lola - can't see a lot in the pic - but to be an acceptable pygmy marking, the dorsal stripe should go all the way to the tail.  It doesn't look like it does.

Pic 3,4 - Lucy - Definitely not pygmy.  No such thing as a base white pygmy goat...

Pic 5 - Brown agouti is an acceptable color, but really can't see much of the goat.  Looks like she has the frosted muzzle and ears. 

Next set of pics:

Black goat -  the white front leg would be considered a serious mis-mark and would not be eligible for registration 

Caramel goat w/pink collar - possibly.  It looks like she has correct markings, but hard to tell without seeing the front of the legs.  She looks  pygmy to me and she's cute!

Next caramel goat - incorrect leg markings.  Caramels should have darker markings on  the back of the legs.  Would like to see a front pic.

Last pic - brown goat - If she is a brown agouti she is lacking the white hair mixture throughout the body that makes an agouti an agouti.  Also, she would need to have a frosted muzzle to qualify as an agouti.

Not trying to pick apart these goats.  They are all, without a doubt, cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother  - I learn so much about the pygmys from you! Thanks for the education!

I know they are cute aren't they. Especially that brown one and the frosted ears one.


----------



## codie shell (Jul 5, 2016)

What breed are mix do you think they are 
I have the male separated from the does I'll never breed them that soon


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2016)

Probably crossed with Nigerian Dwarfs. Very common.
If they were with the buck since March you could have kids in Aug.
I would just keep an eye on all the does udders and see how they develop. 

Have you ever been through a kidding? Are these your first goats?


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2016)

Congrats on your new herd and addiction. Way to go starting with 8 right off the bat! You'll have 50 in no time at all. If you see under my handle, I'm a complete novice... don't even have my own goats yet, but looking at some of those pics, a couple of those does look pregnant to me. Speaking of pics, thanks for sharing! you have some beauties there! Hope you'll keep us updated every now and again.


----------



## codie shell (Jul 6, 2016)

Only pic I have on my phone can go take more later


----------

